# Finally free swimimg fry from my Apistogramma Cacatuoides pair



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Fedaykin (Oct 20, 2016)

I like them very much


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Nice congrats! How big is your female?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Soooo cute!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

greatdanes said:


> Nice congrats! How big is your female?


Thank you , she about 1"


----------

